# NE FL December 2016 Gheenoe Mini Rally Video



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

This last weekend NE FL Gheenoe owners met at the Beach Boulevard ramp in Jacksonville Beach for a day of cruising and fishing the creeks. The day was culminated at Safe Harbor Seafood at the ramp for lunch and story telling.






We hold these events in NE Florida about every 3 months and they are open to owners, family and friends.


----------

